# iPhone



## Heather (Apr 22, 2008)

Boy is this thing cool... Gonna take me a while to figure it all out!


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2008)

Still easier to type on the computer but I had to test it out! Now I just need someone to call me. 

Hey Zach, "Emma Blowgun's Last Stand" is my ringtone (although "Muffy" is also an option...)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

What a nerd!!!!!! oke:


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2008)

Yer one to talk, Mr. Paintball. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

Ooooooooo!


----------

